

Why we moved to Rackspace Cloud, and Why we left 1and1.com - captaincrunch
http://www.blue74.com/?p=51

======
mgkimsal
I visited the rackspace cloud pricing page
[http://www.rackspacecloud.com/cloud_hosting_products/servers...](http://www.rackspacecloud.com/cloud_hosting_products/servers/pricing)

'the cloud' is still pretty darn pricey. Yes, I get you can 'scale up'
(exactly _how_ means different things to different people) but you're somewhat
locked in to their ecosystem (at least, to take advantage of the features of
the particular cloud in question.

For my needs I've got a server up paying < $100 month for dedicated bandwidth,
100 mbit connection, 300 gig of disk space, multiple IPs, quad 2.8ghz and 4
gigs of RAM.

The close equivalent on Rackspace is $286, and still only nets me half the
disk space. Yes, there's a few niceties you get with 'cloud' providers, but
for $200+ per month difference, I'm not sure I need them.

~~~
captaincrunch
Who are you with? I'd be interested if they are cheaper! :D

~~~
mgkimsal
Using reliablehostingservices.net - a small operation out of Virgnia. What's
somewhat funny to me is that they've got an SSL cert that's out of date (but I
still use them). No complaints so far (6 months). I was with theplanet.com for
many years before that, but getting a server with more RAM was/is just too
expensive at many places.

I found RHS via webhostingtalk forums - there's _loads_ of great offers from
smaller shops there.

[http://www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=36&sort...](http://www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=36&sort=threadstarted&order=desc)

Just off the main page I found wooservers in Scranton offering some decent
deals: <http://wooservers.com/special-deals/>

There's lots of places to look for better price/performance than the big
players. I've no doubt that rackspace and others provide more handholdingand
'support' but I've found there's generally very little support I've used from
data centers over the past 11 years of doing dedicated server management.

